# What is a commercial system?



## NeedtoKnow3000 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've been trying to find a definition online on google but I've found nothing. If someone could shed a little light on what a 'commercial system' is then I could get on with my assignment, the question is:

*Your final task is to produce a brochure for the directors recommending measures that will protect the leisure centre 'commercial systems' and how they will comply with current legal requirements.*

I'm not sure of what a commercial system is, could anyone help please
thanks.

NEWBIE


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry but we don't assist with homework. The whole purpose of assignments is to find the answers yourself.

Closing thread.


----------

